
Minifree Libreboot X200 Tablet FSF RYF Certified - jasonkostempski
https://www.fsf.org/news/minifree-libreboot-x200-tablet-now-fsf-certified-to-respect-your-freedom
======
jasonkostempski
I'd love to see Libreboot desktop/server motherboard packages, not a big fan
of laptop/tablets myself, mostly because of the dependency on proprietary
batteries that only last a few years and eventually become impossible to find.

~~~
justinclift
As a thought, if you take apart a laptop battery pack they often seem to use
fairly standard looking batteries (AA sized form factor) but with plain
packaging.

These individual cells generally have basic info printed on the side of the
package. Seems like manufacturer model number maybe (unsure).

It'd be interesting to see if these battery cells can be identified easily
enough and replacements found. Kind of thinking it shouldn't be too hard. :)

~~~
klondike_
Battery packs typically use 18650 Lithium cells which are a bit bigger than AA
sized. You can easily replace them in older battery packs (and there are many
tutorials online on how to do so) but newer laptops have circuitry inside
which tracks the number of charge cycles and disables the battery regardless
of if it has new cells.

~~~
justinclift
Ahhh. So it'd be more a matter to figuring out which chip holds the info and
_somehow_ replicating that?

------
equalunique
I am always happy to see old ThinkPads on the cutting edge of open source.

